# By Demand [March 2012]



## foxymoron (Jan 31, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## Anish (Feb 1, 2012)

*Fast track or atleast an article on some tutorials for the backtrack distro*


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 2, 2012)

1. some casual games like dinner dash,virtual villagers,stand o food,etc.
2. Linux Mint DVD edition
3. Latest nVidia GeForce drivers
4. extensions, add-ons, themes for chrome and firefox
5. GreaseMonkey usesripts


----------



## pramudit (Feb 3, 2012)

cheatbook database 2012...


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 4, 2012)

pdf for Fast Track to Java
I was unable to buy that issue in which it was provided.
Plz Plz Plz .......................................................


----------



## buddyram (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Check it in the Digit Cart. You may find there.
Digit Previous Issues


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 5, 2012)

media monkey plugins and scripts...handpicked by digit.will be nifty


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 6, 2012)

Java 7 SDK.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 8, 2012)

Visual Studio 2010.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 9, 2012)

pramudit said:


> cheatbook database 2012...


4m me too


----------



## kaput (Feb 9, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> 1. some casual games like dinner dash,virtual villagers,stand o food,etc.+1
> 4. extensions, add-ons, themes for chrome and firefox


and python video lectures would be really helpful

on an unrelated not meerut was the place where the revolt of 1857 started.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 9, 2012)

Fifa Street soccer 1080p trailer...what a game it would be saw the trailer must watch for everyone...........


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 11, 2012)

Windows 8 RC 1
_____________


----------



## hari1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Please don't give any linux software in tar.bz2 format. It is a big a headache to compile them. It took more than one hour just to compile wine that I got with Digit DVD. Everybody does not have fast processors. Almost all people use either deb or rom based distros. It will be great if you provide the software in rpm of deb formats.
It will the beginners to easily install software and save lots of time.
Please take note of this request.
Also you never give the DVD version of any major linux distro like ubuntu, linux mint, fedora etc. Please give thm whenever new versions roll out.


----------



## Assassin (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys, Please include the "Damn Vulnerable Linux" distro in upcoming edition. I cannot find any live link to download it from net. Do me a favor please get it from somewhere, I know you can, I'v full faith in you


----------



## ritvij (Feb 22, 2012)

lectures on programming in c++
fast track to peripherals... like a printer buying guide, pmp guide  like December 2007


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 26, 2012)

a buying guide for headphones.n how to save power
fast track on c#


----------



## love_muddas (Mar 3, 2012)

Plz Include a trial version of CyberLink Power Director 10 ultra


----------



## pramudit (Mar 5, 2012)

what about demand for april edition? should i post them here only????


----------



## newuse (Mar 5, 2012)

Mobile apps developer tools
Extensions, add-ons for firefox and chrome
GreaseMonkey usesripts


----------



## Prime_Coder (Mar 5, 2012)

newuse said:


> Mobile apps developer tools
> *Extensions, add-ons for firefox and chrome*
> GreaseMonkey usesripts



+1 for extensions, add-ons for firefox and chrome.


----------



## netizen3000 (Dec 9, 2012)

More TED videos


----------



## techofreako (Jan 16, 2013)

Free to play game: *All Point Bulletin (APB)*
As its troublesome task to download 5.5gb game off internet..
I would eat up all my Bandwidth


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 6, 2013)

Rishab2oo said:


> 1. some casual games like dinner dash,virtual villagers,stand o food,etc.
> 2. Linux Mint DVD edition
> 3. Latest nVidia GeForce drivers
> 4. extensions, add-ons, themes for chrome and firefox
> 5. GreaseMonkey usesripts





hari1 said:


> Please don't give any linux software in tar.bz2 format. It is a big a headache to compile them. It took more than one hour just to compile wine that I got with Digit DVD. Everybody does not have fast processors. Almost all people use either deb or rom based distros. It will be great if you provide the software in rpm of deb formats.
> It will the beginners to easily install software and save lots of time.
> Please take note of this request.
> Also you never give the DVD version of any major linux distro like ubuntu, linux mint, fedora etc. Please give thm whenever new versions roll out.





netizen3000 said:


> More TED videos


+1 for quoted posts

Can we get TF2 FTP(with latest updates)? It would be appreciated.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 12, 2013)

Can we please get TF2 or WarThunder or Microsoft Flight or Trbies Ascend like f2p game on DVD. 

and please consider source film maker.


----------



## charliewilde (Mar 9, 2013)

I am very interested about this matter. Can you give me some ways on how to make a copy from DVD to software and please give me some information and any clarification regarding in this certain matter.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

It's almost April. My request is to include Ubuntu 13.04 whenever its out


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

^ IMO the mag are already shipped 

BTW Hope they included Kali Linux


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ I know but it should be there next month though.


----------

